# Wyoming buck



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Friend killed this awesome Wyoming buck today. Just thought I'd share the picture. He is a 27 1/2" wide 7x6 and I'm told field scored to about 198".

[attachment=0:n68382ql]CR Wyoming buck 10.1.11.JPG[/attachment:n68382ql]


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

nice buckie


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a stud! Like to see blocky headed bucks.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a great looking mature mulie! Congrats all around...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow great buck, what region/area?


----------

